# Burto Cartel Toe Ramp



## Liv4Sno (Apr 1, 2010)

I just got some 2012 Burton Cartels. I also have some older P1.1's. On the P1.1 you can see the bottom of the baseplate, and how to adjust the toe ramp in or out. It seems the Cartels have foam on the top AND bottom of the toe ramp, covering any adjustment notches. From the back of the foot bed it does look like their are 4 different holes on top that it snaps into for adjustment. I saw that the front can be pulled apart too but I didn't want to force it and break the toe ramp. Can the toe ramp on the Cartel's be adjusted and if so, how?

Thanks!


----------



## smboarder (Nov 15, 2011)

I had the same issue. Tried pulling up the foam, which is the wrong way to do it. It's been like 8 months but I think you just pull straight out on the toe. It has notches to hold it in place.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

If it's the fullbed cushioning you can adjust it by pulling up the flap (like you were going to adjust the angle of the binding) and get your fingers in there knife-hand strike style and push it out. You don't even need to unscrew the baseplate. It's annoying when you/your board are cold, so do it before you go out if you can.


----------



## Liv4Sno (Apr 1, 2010)

BigmountainVMD said:


> If it's the fullbed cushioning you can adjust it by pulling up the flap (like you were going to adjust the angle of the binding) and get your fingers in there knife-hand strike style and push it out. You don't even need to unscrew the baseplate. It's annoying when you/your board are cold, so do it before you go out if you can.


Are there 4 seperate "notches" that it locks into like the old P1.1's?


----------

